# Spring Season



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It opens tomorrow!!!!!   

No geese here yet


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

If you guys really can't wait, I think you can get white clay pigeons.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I guess i will have to go out and icefish or something, damnit !!!! I think im getting goose withdrawls, its been 2 months today I think or since the last day of goose season on the lower plains unit. But it ownt be long until we are putting the snows on the ground. THey dont have a chance.


----------

